# Setting a peep for NFAA 900 round



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

I heard you want to set it in between the shortest and longest ranges. So if your shortest is 20 yards and your longest is 60, set the peep at 40.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

The short is 40yds and the long 60yds. 

In case you're not familiar with this format.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I, never had much problem with that for the 900 round. I shot a fairly long target bow and my normal 20 yard setup worked just fine. the longer the ATA the less effect string angles have on peep height as far as distance shot. with the shorter bows of today, I suppose it's a lot more of a concern.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually Ron, turns out less of a problem nowadays because the site tapes are about half as long with modern target equipment.

OP. it's another one of those things a shooter needs to play with. Theoretically, would be less change in anchor with a peep height shorter than what is comfy at 20 yards---set at a mid-tape distance works good for most people, but you really need to shoot arrows to see what works best/see where you are bleeding points.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

you are right there !


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

uhm, how me to say it....I am a competition FITA shooter, my Shibuya ultima sight have a 9" extension and I have the length extended to #4...so that means about 31" sight radius roughly (I have it written down in my OT2 but not going downstairs now for this minor question)....I put the elevation block to middle height (lets assume we don't have the sight tape yet, right?) and I set the peep on the string to that level. Lets go sight in, print the tape and stick it to the elevation bar. Back to the draw board and adjust the scope body angle that is 100% perpendicular to the line of sight at the middle range of 50, go back shooting, check if no adjustments needed to move either the peep or the tape, and adjust the sight tape pin precisely on the tape to all given distances, all set good to go....simple. Need a bit more time to play with it but this is the part of the game we want to play. I may missed some minor steps along this line but you shall get the picture.
oh yes, I was talking in meters not yards...


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

set it with a level arrow...

Dark room looking into a lighted room

Level head, proper stance...

with your eyes closed draw the bow back coming to a solid anchor several times. On the last time *after solid anchor is achieved--this is a must", open your eyes...adjust peep as necessary.

a light tie it in, just around the peep so it doesn't fly out...go shoot a dozen shots- mid range...it's never made a difference what range for me but some feel mid range is necessary.

again...close your eyes, draw back a few times to solid anchor....open the at solid anchor-- verify you're looking through the clear spot inside the defraction ring....adjust as necessary

now your peep should be at the proper height. If you set it with your eyes open, you'll pull your face to the peep...maybe just a little but your head will move (unless you're form is well tuned in which case, you don't need to be reading this)


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

I have shoot a few field rounds and always end a better archer then when I started. I have never heard of any one shooting with a single pin unless they have an adjustable sight. If you hope to shoot your best Watch this video. It will give you an understanding of how your peep works when the light is constantly changing as it does when shooting field archery.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Learning to shoot the light in field archery is just as important as learning to shoot the terrain or changing weather conditions. You do not need a "special" gizmo to do so very effectively. Just like judging distances in 3D competitions, you get out what you put into it in practice. 

Additionally, the human eye/brain is accustomed to aligning concentric circles--to add a square opening with the circles you're trying to align does make the eye work harder to acquire the sight picture it is seeking; thus causing a certain amount of added tension to the aiming process.


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

tagged for later


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

This is a recent email from a fellow who shoots a Nite Hawk Peep.

"Hi Ken,I'm writing to share my experience with your product, the #2 peep. I flat out love it. It has helped me be much more consistent, and I shoot a lot of 3D, so that's the name of the game. If I'm paying $20 for a peep sight, I expect it to make a difference and boy did it ever.Attached is a picture of a group I shot at 60 yards with the Nitehawk peep in my old Browning Myst, which is not a forgiving bow by any means. Even at that range, with no magnification, there was ZERO distortion and I could see the spot as clearly as with the naked eye. And that's seven arrows in a row on a 10 inch paper plate, uphill, with the sun in my face on an angle. Not too shabby.I highly recommend this product and will definitely be a continuing customer in the future.Thanks.Jay KrampitzPS- feel free to post this on your site."

You misunderstand, it has nothing to do with whether a peep hole is round or square matching with your pin housing. It has to do with the diffraction in the peep hole. If you look at the video with an open mind you will realize it is telling the truth. Remember it is the truth that sets us free. I prefer to seek the truth rather then live in darkness.

Best of luck. Ken


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I am not misunderstanding the principles of light refraction, I am stating that it is fairly easy to learn to compensate for the affects of lighting on our shot and an integral part of playing the game. I have also stated in the past that your peep would make a good application in a hunting environment, especially when dealing with lower light situations, but added that it would not be a good fit for most target applications. Those shooting 900 or 50 meter games or field rounds are aiming at a defined circle that is significantly smaller than the 10" pie plate your enthusiastic reviewer described.

I have watched the video and I have tried the product in a target setting and personally found my desired sight picture to be more difficult to achieve due to the additional work my eyes had to perform to get everything properly lined up. If you're a spot shooter, you rely on the body's ability to align concentric circles no matter the lighting and this peep design has a tendency to transmit that square outline onto the sight picture. It is subtle, but it is present, distracting, and causes additional time to make the proper adjustments to initiate aiming.

Most, if not all, of what you describe in the video is fundamentally true. It is also true that there are archery applications where this device will be better suited than others.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

Well the truth is there are both target shoots and field archers who have been very successful using a Nite Hawk peep. It is unfortunate that some how you have become convinced that you can align circles to shoot accurately. I watched a fellow with a round holes peep, shoot 130 x's in a roll on his clubs indoor range. He was positive he was going to win our state championship. The tournament was held in a gym where the lighting was less intense then at his clubs. With the change in the lighting he only scored 287. Target shooters face the same problems field archers face, only it is not as obvious. With x's determining winners you need to eliminate any inconsistencies. That what the square holed peep does.


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Can they come with clarifiers and verifiers for magnafied glass scopes? How much field of veiw do you get?


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

ken Johnson said:


> Well the truth is there are both target shoots and field archers who have been very successful using a Nite Hawk peep. It is unfortunate that some how you have become convinced that you can align circles to shoot accurately. I watched a fellow with a round holes peep, shoot 130 x's in a roll on his clubs indoor range. He was positive he was going to win our state championship. The tournament was held in a gym where the lighting was less intense then at his clubs. With the change in the lighting he only scored 287. Target shooters face the same problems field archers face, only it is not as obvious. With x's determining winners you need to eliminate any inconsistencies. That what the square holed peep does.


Are you saying that one can NOT line up concentric circles to shoot accurately?

While I'm sure one can shoot well with your peep, I have trouble believing someone who can hit 130x in a row can't shoot a 290 game the next day because he shoots a round peep. A 13 point handicap (never mind the X count) would have people destroying all the pros shooting round peeps.
I think that archer had a lot more problems than the fact he shot a round peep.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*FITA/Field scope setups*

Folks, aren't we just not optimistic enough? we spending thousands of dollars on bows and equipment, having full drawer of parts everywhere in basement or garage, I will not argue about new tricks what costs +/- 20 dollars, I am always open to try out things hoping for some miracles to gain a single point or two 
I am a spot only shooter this what was working for me both for FITA and Field, different lighting and weather conditions, smallest 29mm scopes, I was able to center the scope in the peep pretty decent, I use the smallest possible aperture-hole sizes in a peep housing...


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

Where did you buy that housing ---- just the way it's set up? I like that a lot.


----------

